# Daiwa SL20SH Reel



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just received a Daiwa and was wondering what type of rod would be good for it? Any suggestions?

Rich


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

any "heaver" will work..

from tica 12' heavy, to Ocean Master , to expensive customs..great reel that can throw really well


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Rods*

I think I am going to get the 12' Ocean Master Cape Point Rod from BPS.. I think it will do just fine for the weight and length that I am looking for.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

That would be an awsome combo. Are you getting the OM heavy or Light. The reel will handle just about anything you want to use it for up to say a 60lb class Drum. Fishing mainly the jersy beaches I would think you only really need the OM light but If you plan to fish the rough days and head to OBX with the gear the Heavy would bee a better choice. I grew up fishing the Jersey beaches and would ratherer be prepared with bigger gear the wishing I had it. But that's just me. n fact 90%of my striper fishing was in your back yard.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Going with the heavy for sure always seem to want the meat when i didn't have it at the right time.


----------



## PeZ (Mar 16, 2007)

_I have a great match your face and my butt  _


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

PeZ said:


> _I have a great match your face and my butt  _


WTF????


----------



## PeZ (Mar 16, 2007)

Hes my little brother just a little ribbing:fishing:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*cape point*

03 take a minute and check with randy at the baint shop... I checked on a price for a friend of mine on this reel about a week ago and he beat bps price...just passing this on to you for your info... salt shaker


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

PeZ said:


> Hes my little brother just a little ribbing:fishing:


Listen hear you carp eating hick I take you out to play with the big boys when you come in to town in June... I'll have you :--| in no time sitting 100 miles out in complete darkness.. 

talk to you later bro


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*He needs*

To be brought to the DOGG POUND!!!!


----------

